# SPECT Scan Results from my DP/DR when it was at its worst



## texas2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi All,

DP/DR for over a decade but much better than it was at the beginning. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with me at first and went to the Amen clinic in California to have a SPECT scan done. I wouldn't recommend having one done if you have DP/DR as it doesn't necessarily help solve your problems, but if you have a change to have one for research purposes it is interesting. Some of my findings (bullet number 1 below) coincide with some of the theory behind the changes in DP/DR people. This is the actual report below... so basically I could potentially have every disorder available after rereading this report. I think the stuff that is probably most important for DP/DR is number 1 and number 4. Enjoy.

*1) Decreased left and right temporal lobe tracer activity seen on both studies, more severe at rest, and increased right temporal lobe tracer activity seen with concentration.*

This abnormality may be associated with several different symptoms including mood instability, irritability, memory problems, abnormal perceptions (auditory or visual illusions, periods of deja vu), periods of anxiety or irritability with little provocations, periods of spaciness or confusion, and unexplained headaches or abdominal pain. We have found abnormalities in this part of the brain to be helped with anticonvulsant medication when clinically indicated. Decreased activity in the temporal lobes may also be associated with learning problems, especially reading comprehension difficulties and auditory processing problems. Problems in the right temporal lobe have been associated with social withdrawal, social skill struggles and depression (more inwardly directed difficulties as opposed to left sided problems. If clinically indicated, it may be helped by anticonvulsant medications. A supplement alternative might be GABA to help inhibit erratic firing.

*2) Mild scalloping seen on both studies *

This finding occurs when the brain, on the outside surface view appears scalloped or dehydrated. It is often associated with toxic exposure (such as to drugs, alcohol or environmental toxins), infection or oxygen deprivation at some point in the past. We have also seen it in widespread trauma.

*3) Decreased tracer activity in the right inferior orbital prefrontal cortex seen with concentration.*

Decreased activity in the inferior orbital prefrontal cortex during a concentration task is often associated with impulsivity, short attention span, distractibility and difficulties with organization and planning. We have seen a strong correlation between this finding and ADHD and ADD, especially when this occurs during the performance of a concentration task. This pattern, if clinically indicated, is often responsive to psychostimulant medication.

*4) Increased tracer activity in the anterior cingulate gyrus seen with concentration.*

This finding is often associated with problems shifting attention which may be clinically manifested by a combination of symptoms such as cognitive inflexibility, obsessive thoughts, compulsive behaviors, excessive worrying, argumentativeness, oppositional behavior or "getting stuck" on certain thoughts or actions. We have seen an association with this finding and obsessive-compulsive disorders, oppositional defiant disorders, eating disorders, addictive disorders, anxiety disorders (especially when combined with increased basal ganglia activity), Gilles de la Tourette's and chronic pain. If clinically indicated, it may be helped by anti-obsessive antidepressants that increase serotonin in the brain. Certain forms of structured behavior modification techniques have also been found to help lessen activity in this part of the brain.

*5) Increased left and right basal ganglia and insular tracer activity seen on both studies. *

This finding may be present in people who are normal. However, we also see it very frequently in people who struggle with anxiety (left sided problems are often associated with irritability, right sided problems more often associated with inwardly directed anxiety). If clinically indicated, it may be helped by antianxiety medications, such as buspirone, and deep relaxtion techniques. Sometimes if the finding is focal in nature (more one side than the other) anticonvulsant medications can be helpful. When it is normal, we often see it associated with people who have high levels of motivation.

*6) Focal increased thalamo-limbic tracer activity seen on both studies.*

This finding may be present in people who are normal. However, we also frequently see it in people who have issues with depression, dysthmia (chronic mild depression) or mood cycles. Clinical correlation is important. In our research there is a trend for left-sided problems to be associated with anger and irritability, right sided problems more often associated with inwardly directed sadness. In our experience we have seen focal increased limbic activity (more on one side than the other) to be associated with cyclic mood disorders. When focal increased uptake is found in conjuction with patchy increased uptake across the cortical surface there is a higher likelihood of a cyclothymic or bipolar disorder. If clinically indicated (such as mood cycles are present), we have seen anticonvulsants help calm these focal areas of increased perfusion.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

texas2006, how did your dp/dr initially start?


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Very interesting. Can you talk more about your experience, onset, etc. Or put a link to where you've written this?


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/45672-10-year-anniversary-and-i-just-found-out-what-i-have/#entry325929

Found it. Interesting. Sorry it took ten years. I'd like to smack about 20 psychiatrists in the head.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Yoshiki said:


> So anti-convulsants could have a positive effect on people with DP/DR ?


I am on Klonopin (clonazepam) and Lamictal (lamotrigine) (both initially marketed as anticonvulsants). Both meds have helped me with my DP/DR -- a lot. Klonopin in particular. Medical studies/research has indicated these drugs can be useful in decreasing DP/DR symptoms. I know of some people whose symptoms have been eliminated -- but each case is different.

I am not cured of DP/DR, anxiety, depression, but my quality of life is much greater when this first startedfor me as a child. I'm 55. Diagnosed 1975. Klonopin saved my life at age 28. It was prescribed by an expert in dissociation. He was a psychiatrist/psychoanlayst, member of the ISS-MPD at the time, now the ISSD-T or T-D sorry.

I'm on 6mg/day Klonopin (25 years?)

Lamictal 200mg/day (15 years?)

Only meds that ever touched the DP/DR. Similar experience to the OP trying all sorts of things.

Therapy and various activities have also been important to quality of life.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

I should be asleep, but saw this. Thanks a lot for posting!
Do you by any chance have any information regarding your parietal lobe, particularly its junction at the temporal lobe?
As for observation 4; generally increased anterior cingulate gyrus activity is associated with states of meditation.. Perhaps tracer activity is different; I'm more familiar with EEG than SPECT.


----------



## texas2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

Lamictal is generally well tolerated. Everyone is different though. Unless you are in a country with very loose drug regulations I would assume you need a script and I'd only take it in conjunction with working with a medical doctor who knows what it is.


----------



## TickleMeElmo (Jan 20, 2009)

That's really interesting. Particularly points 1 and 4. Very much apply to me. Also on Lamictal 150mg. Citalopram but not Benzos.

Updated my own experience with Lamictal since starting a couple of months ago at http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/45034-starting-lamictal-today/


----------



## texas2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry odisa, some of my knowledge of the actual brain function is a bit limited. I am more familiar with some of the meds and mechanism of action. On 200mg lamictal and 300mg wellbutrin right now. Pretty bad DP/DR still. Only time will tell....


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

My results:
Decreased temporary anterobasal right.
Decreased right orbital frontal


----------

